
When is one thing equal to some other thing? (2007) [pdf] - espeed
http://www.math.harvard.edu/~mazur/preprints/when_is_one.pdf
======
danharaj
More reading:

[https://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2015/02/concepts_of_sam...](https://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2015/02/concepts_of_sameness_part_1.html)

